# um... Milk Of Magnesia... on your face?!



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 11, 2009)

So there is a craze I found out about on MUA. People are using Milk of Magnesia as a makeup primer for problematic oily skin.
Wtf?
First, I'd like to know who the hell thought of it. Has anybody on here tried it or heard of it? Would anybody even be willing to try this?!
Some reviews complained about how using this laxative as a primer made them poo... Duh! This product doing what it was intended to do is obviously a risk when your putting it onto your skin daily.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 11, 2009)

I read about this in my book ...I have never tried it because I have dry skin...

The Beauty Bible" by Paula Begoun

*MASK:* 

According to Begoun, Milk of Magnesia is actually liquid magnesium. Like clay, it's from the earth, but has disinfecting qualities and absorbs oil better than clay.

Ingredients:

1 bottle Milk of Magnesia (Paula insists no flavors, please) 
Apply the Milk of Magnesia to face. 
Wash with cool washcloth after 10-15 minutes. 

*PRIMER:*

For Oily skin she recommends putting MOM on a wet cotton ball and dabbing it on the oily areas of your face...allow to dry before putting on makeup....the magnesium in the product absorbs oil per the book. It states the cotton ball should be wet so the MOM is diluted and does not leave white streaks on the face...


Hummm ok....


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 11, 2009)

I'm glad this was published in a book and people didn't just randomly decide to try it out on their face.
So strange!


----------



## pianohno (Mar 11, 2009)

Milk of magnesia? It tastes like chalk/off milk/everything that is wrong with the world. My nan gives it to me religiously if I have an upset stomach and even the thought of it makes me want to be sick - even if it works fantastically I could simply NOT put it anywhere near me, let alone on my face!


----------



## carandru (Mar 11, 2009)

I've tried it before just on normally oily spots and it does work.  I mix it w water to dilute it b/c that mess is kind of thick for a primer.  I used it as a primer before a dance performance and I swear it didn't even look like I sweated at all, lol.   I mixed 2 parts water w/ 1 part milk of Magnesia and applied it to my faced w/ a dampened cotton round.  Then I did my eye makeup while I waited on that to dry. Then I put on my face makeup as normal.   If you don't want to use it as a primer, you can definitely use it as a mask every so often to keep the oiliness down.

But, it is VERY drying... so, it's not something I would do on a regular basis by any means...or if you have the slightest hint of dry skin.


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_I've tried it before just on normally oily spots and it does work.  I mix it w water to dilute it b/c that mess is kind of thick for a primer.  I used it as a primer before a dance performance and I swear it didn't even look like I sweated at all, lol.   I mixed 2 parts water w/ 1 part milk of Magnesia and applied it to my faced w/ a dampened cotton round.  Then I did my eye makeup while I waited on that to dry. Then I put on my face makeup as normal.   If you don't want to use it as a primer, you can definitely use it as a mask every so often to keep the oiliness down.

But, it is VERY drying... so, it's not something I would do on a regular basis by any means...or if you have the slightest hint of dry skin._

 
Crazy!
I have dry skin, so I wasn't really considering it, just wondering what other people thought.
Thanks for your response


----------



## carandru (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_Crazy!
I have dry skin, so I wasn't really considering it, just wondering what other people thought.
Thanks for your response 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yea, I remember reading about it on a modeling forum.  I figured if it works for fashion shows, then why not dance performances?  It's not something I would do all the time, but it definitely gets the job done.  But, since I doubt most people are subject to hot lights of the stage or long tiring dance numbers, it's probably not something you just HAVE to try out, lol.


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Yea, I remember reading about it on a modeling forum. I figured if it works for fashion shows, then why not dance performances? It's not something I would do all the time, but it definitely gets the job done. But, since I doubt most people are subject to hot lights of the stage or long tiring dance numbers, it's probably not something you just HAVE to try out, lol._

 
That's a good idea for strenuous activity though. Next time I work out and want my makeup to stay put I might try it out... or maybe when going clubbing or something?? My skin is really oily and melty in the middle of summer too...

Another thing.. the dosage for milk of magnesia as a laxative is 2-4 tablespoons. I really doubt anyone would be putting anywhere near that much on their face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The possibility of getting the runs from a makeup trick is still pretty scary, though.. lmao!!


----------



## carandru (Mar 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_That's a good idea for strenuous activity though. Next time I work out and want my makeup to stay put I might try it out... or maybe when going clubbing or something?? My skin is really oily and melty in the middle of summer too...

Another thing.. the dosage for milk of magnesia as a laxative is 2-4 tablespoons. I really doubt anyone would be putting anywhere near that much on their face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. The possibility of getting the runs from a makeup trick is still pretty scary, though.. lmao!!_

 

If your skin gets really oily in the summer, maybe you could try using it as a mask every 2-3 weeks...maybe even once a month?  I remember reading that oily girls had a lot of success with using it to cut the overall oiliness down dramatically.   But yea, it would definitely work for going clubbing....although by the end of the night, I don't really care what I look like.


----------



## ashk36 (Mar 11, 2009)

I've used it a few times. Not on my whole face, but just on my forehead if I plan on wearing my bangs down. It definitely works. I also used it on halloween under my zombie makeup because I wanted some sort of barrier between my face and the random blood and gore I smeared on my face. I can say I didn't wake up the next day with a new pimple, so that's a plus!


----------



## steenface (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_So there is a craze I found out about on MUA. People are using Milk of Magnesia as a makeup primer for problematic oily skin.
Wtf?
First, I'd like to know who the hell thought of it. Has anybody on here tried it or heard of it? Would anybody even be willing to try this?!
Some reviews complained about how using this laxative as a primer made them poo... Duh! This product doing what it was intended to do is obviously a risk when your putting it onto your skin daily.



_

 





 I've heard this too although I haven't tried it yet.

What gets me is using Monistat Anti-Chafing... I guess it works but who thought of that??


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *carandru* 

 
_Yea, I remember reading about it on a modeling forum.  I figured if it works for fashion shows, then why not dance performances?  It's not something I would do all the time, but it definitely gets the job done.  But, since I doubt most people are subject to hot lights of the stage or long tiring dance numbers, it's probably not something you just HAVE to try out, lol._

 
I'm so going to try this on my next days off! I'm a Tablegames Dealer at a casino, so we have those hot ass french fry lights blaring down on us (so surveillance can surveill), and I swear, I am reapplying my powder on EVERY break, I get that shiny.

That much powdering eventually makes my foundation look blotchy by the end of the night. I hate it.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok, so I bought some generic Milk of Magnesia tonight after work. 

I came home, washed my face, dampened a cotton pad, and then used that to smear the stuff all over my face.

I didn't even bother rinsing it off...it's been on almost 2 hours. I can "feel" the drying effect, and I LOVE IT!

Usually after washing my face, I'm shiny in like 20 minutes, even with no lotion. 

Nothing with the MoM so far. I'm thinking about using it as a primer tomorrow before work.

Oh, and the price was right: $3.xx for a bug huge bottle of the Walmart brand (Equate).


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 16, 2009)

oooo i might try this! gonna go to boots in my break and get some haha


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 17, 2009)

Alright, I got home from work about an hour ago (I work till 4 am). It was my first night using MoM as a primer. HOLY SHIT, this stuff RAWKS!

I took a shower, then applied moisturizer on my face (I always then take a towel and wipe off my face so that I get moisture, but not TOO much). Then I applied MoM with a damp cotton pad, and let it dry. I actually had a coupla white streaks, but I then applied my Laura Geller Spackle all over, and they went away.

Then I applied my makeup as usual.

OH MY GOSH....this stuff is freaking amazing!!! I didn't get shiny not ONE TIME at work. Not once! And I'm in Florida! And I spend my breaks outside!

My pores also seem a LOT smaller today for some reason. I don't know why, but I love it!!

I cannot believe how amazing this stuff is, but I will tell you that for $3.xx a bottle, I will be using this every day that I wear makeup. Even my husband told me that he can see the difference it makes, because HE didn't see me shiny, and didn't see me on every break, re-powdering my face.

Please, ladies....if you get the shinies, dump those oil blotting sheets, and try plain old Milk of Magnesia!!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 21, 2009)

i tried this tonight and it didn't do anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i applied it onto a cotton bud and went from there. my make up still caked around my nose and my pores started to show after a couple of hours. although i must say when i put it on it did immediately minimise my pores, but after that, nothing. maybe i didn't apply enough?! i didn't get any white patches or anything when i put it on. hmm.. 

could i be using the wrong type? i have 'Phillip's Milk Of Magnesia Liquid' Magnesium Hydroxide.


----------



## fintia (Mar 21, 2009)

oh no.. i wanted to try... sorry to hear it did not work out


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_i tried this tonight and it didn't do anything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i applied it onto a cotton bud and went from there. my make up still caked around my nose and my pores started to show after a couple of hours. although i must say when i put it on it did immediately minimise my pores, but after that, nothing. maybe i didn't apply enough?! i didn't get any white patches or anything when i put it on. hmm.. 

could i be using the wrong type? i have 'Phillip's Milk Of Magnesia Liquid' Magnesium Hydroxide._

 
You have the right kind, but it's not really good at minimizing pores or anything. It's mostly just for preventing sweat and oil from ruining your makeup. At least that's what the girls on MUA say.


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aggrolounge* 

 
_You have the right kind, but it's not really good at minimizing pores or anything. It's mostly just for preventing sweat and oil from ruining your makeup. At least that's what the girls on MUA say._

 
Well it didn't work then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Booo! I didn't even do anything strenuous whilst it was on! I'll try again today. Perhaps I'm just greasy... haha


----------



## Larkin (Mar 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IDontKnowMomo* 

 
_So there is a craze I found out about on MUA. People are using Milk of Magnesia as a makeup primer for problematic oily skin.
Wtf?
First, I'd like to know who the hell thought of it. Has anybody on here tried it or heard of it? Would anybody even be willing to try this?!
Some reviews complained about how using this laxative as a primer made them poo... Duh! This product doing what it was intended to do is obviously a risk when your putting it onto your skin daily.



_

 
When you have super oily skin as some people such as I do, you're willing to try different things to keeps your face from looking like you sprayed it with baby oil after 2hrs. I didn't get have a WTF moment when I read about using MOM on your face. Even though it's a laxative, I know & understand it's composition, so I thought "wow, that's clever!"

I like it. I can definitely tell a difference when I use it and when I don't. The only draw back is that it may lighten your foundation a bit.

As for the reviewer who said "it made them poo"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 she's an idiot and a liar. Ridiculous


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_When you have super oily skin as some people such as I do, you're willing to try different things to keeps your face from looking like you sprayed it with baby oil after 2hrs. I didn't get have a WTF moment when I read about using MOM on your face. Even though it's a laxative, I know & understand it's composition, so I thought "wow, that's clever!"

I like it. I can definitely tell a difference when I use it and when I don't. The only draw back is that it may lighten your foundation a bit.

As for the reviewer who said "it made them poo"
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 she's an idiot and a liar. Ridiculous_

 

It's not as crazy an idea as putting monistat on your face or drinking castor oil to induce labour. We use products, for example, in health care for off brand reasons all the time. 

MoM we use frequently to orally supplement magnesium in patients, rather than the more risky IV MgSO4, whenever possible. We do the same for oral fleet, which is a phosphate product, a laxative, but useful in supplementing low blood phosphate levels. Lactulose, another laxative, is used to bring down dangerously high levels of ammonia in the blood stream.

MoM though, is still an electrolyte and an alkaline solution, so yes it can be absorbed topically, as can other medications, and should be treated carefully. Anyone who has kidney damage should absolutely not use this product in any way shape or form.


----------



## Larkin (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NeonKitty* 

 
_It's not as crazy an idea as putting monistat on your face or drinking castor oil to induce labour. We use products, for example, in health care for off brand reasons all the time. 

MoM we use frequently to orally supplement magnesium in patients, rather than the more risky IV MgSO4, whenever possible. We do the same for oral fleet, which is a phosphate product, a laxative, but useful in supplementing low blood phosphate levels. Lactulose, another laxative, is used to bring down dangerously high levels of ammonia in the blood stream.

MoM though, is still an electrolyte and an alkaline solution, so yes it can be absorbed topically, as can other medications, and should be treated carefully. Anyone who has kidney damage should absolutely not use this product in any way shape or form._

 







I'm a nurse, you too?


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

I heard about the MoM mask years ago as a good oil absorbant treatment mask for oily skin.  Never tried it as a primer, though.


----------



## User38 (Mar 23, 2009)

Milk of Magnesium has never worked for me -- it is opaque on application and then flakes off
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... I use a mattifier if I need to.


----------



## NeonKitty (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Larkin* 

 
_





I'm a nurse, you too?_

 
LOL, it was that obvious eh?


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 23, 2009)

How do you use it as a mask? Just slather loads of it on? 

its still not working for me. i'm still as shiny as can be.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pianohno* 

 
_Milk of magnesia? 

...even the thought of it makes me want to be sick - even if it works fantastically I could simply NOT put it anywhere near me, let alone on my face! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I take it then you'd be opposed to putting _*Preparation H*_ under your eyes to reduce swelling and puffiness??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_What price Beauty?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

As an Entertainer these little remedies are a life saver! The Milk of Magnesia mask is a regimen that Madonna, and I believe, Cher uses before they hit the stage.

If it's good enough for the "Pageant Girls" it's good enough for me!


----------



## MzzRach (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_How do you use it as a mask? Just slather loads of it on? 

its still not working for me. i'm still as shiny as can be._

 
Pretty much.  Since it is liquidy, it can be quite messy.  It does absorb oil very well, though.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 25, 2009)

It's still working well for me both as a mask, and as a primer under my LG Spackle.

When I said it minimized my pores I didn't explain:

My pores look ok, not so noticeable, until I start getting shiny. When the oil comes out, it clears the makeup out of the pores, I guess, and they start to show. Then I'm constantly powdering on every break. By the end of the night, my foundation looks splotchy...like dotted, almost. With the MoM, since it keeps my oil to a BARE minimum, my pores aren't showing through the makeup. It's a much needed improvement, for me at least.

I put on the MoM, and I don't care if it's streaky or not, and then when it dries, I put my makeup primer over that. I've got no complaints so far.

I don't water it down, just use a damp cotton pad. I don't rinse it off, and it hasn't given me the poops yet, either.


----------



## Aquamarine89 (Apr 23, 2009)

I love MOM! I've been using this stuff for about a couple of years now. I have extremely oily skin, but this stuff really makes it manageable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and I've also noticed it helps with my breakouts. I don't break out that much anymore =] If anyone suffers from oily skin you should definitely give this a try.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

I can't figure out how to use it. ;/ My nose gets shiny, and I put some on, let it dry, washed it off.. an hour later I saw the shine was coming through my makeup. Ugh. How do you work this stuff? Put LOADS of it on? Like coats and coats?


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Apr 23, 2009)

No, I use it as a primer. 

I put MOM on and Clarins Primer Let it sit for 5 to 10 min while I do my eye makeup. Then I apply my foundation.


----------



## Aquamarine89 (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I can't figure out how to use it. ;/ My nose gets shiny, and I put some on, let it dry, washed it off.. an hour later I saw the shine was coming through my makeup. Ugh. How do you work this stuff? Put LOADS of it on? Like coats and coats?_

 
If I put on coats of it it'll leave my skin like a desert lol, too drying. I just put a thin layer with a cotton ball. I don't even wash it off..I let it dry and then I put on a little bit of my moisturizer over it to get rid of any chalkyness. Then I just go ahead and apply my makeup as usual. Hope this helps


----------



## ashk36 (Apr 24, 2009)

If I'm in a hurry and don't have a cotton ball handy, I'll shake the bottle and get what's on the cap with a finger (with clean hands, by the way.) I haven't used it in a while since I just started a new skincare regime and I don't want anything to interfere with it in case I start breaking out, then I'll wonder which thing is breaking me out! But it definitely does the trick. If it dries too chalky in some spots, I'll just rub it in where it's showing and then apply makeup over it.


----------



## mac_3 (Apr 25, 2009)

I apply it with a damp makeup sponge, that way it doesn't leave any chalkiness behind.


----------



## highonmac (Apr 25, 2009)

Where do I find MoM ladies? I have terribly oily skin and would love to find this product


----------



## carandru (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *highonmac* 

 
_Where do I find MoM ladies? I have terribly oily skin and would love to find this product_

 
You should be able to find it at any drug store.  It's actually laxative, so look for it w/ the other OTC medications.  Make sure you get the regular unflavored kind and it's doesn't need to be name brand.  Generic MoM works just as well.


----------



## User38 (Apr 25, 2009)

since I have not had the best of luck with MOM, I have been using Mario Badescu's drying cream at night over my night cream.. I have almost no visible pores around my T zone, and my skin feels fantastic!  Try it, it is $12 and works wonders on zits as well as diminish pores on T zones


----------

